# String testing



## Pleasurerider101 (Aug 6, 2015)

I am thinking about about a 1.5 yr old that is 14.3 right now. How tall do you think he will end up being If that how tall he is now?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Has a string test been done already? (Since that is the title of the thread you started)
Some youngsters grow fast finishing all height growth by 2-3 yrs old and then stop while others slowly creep up in height until they are 6 years old


----------



## Pleasurerider101 (Aug 6, 2015)

A string tests hasn't been done I was just wondering how accurate they are if anyone has any experience? What is the best way to take a string tests? And I know I depends on parents and the horse but maybe there is a range of what he might end up being?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

String test has always be accurate for me, give or take an inch. The horse has to be older than 6 months.

Run a string from the coronet band to the gap in the knee. Measure the string and convert inches to hands. 16.25" = 16.1hh, etc

I have seen horses stop growing at 2 and others grow until 7, so age doesn't mean a whole lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pleasurerider101 (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks so much! I am going to try that what would it be if it measured say 15.7?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Round up. 15.7 is closest to 15.75, which = 15.3hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pleasurerider101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds great thanks for your response!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just wanted to vouch for the string test, as BlueSpark describes it, as being accurate.

I did that with my foal (at what age I don't remember) and he string tested at 16.1, which was pretty shocking because his momma is only 15.1 and his sire was a similar height. Now at age 5, he is 16-16.1 and makes his momma look like a pony! 

So I am pretty convinced it is accurate. The hardest part is determining the exact middle of the knee. Because just 1/4 inch difference can mean a 1" difference in final height. That, or there might be a natural 1" variance anyway. But my guy is sure enough pushing 16.1 which I didn't quiet believe as a foal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a similar experience to THR.

String tested my gelding, who was 15hh as a 2yo. He tested at 16.3-17.1hh (****** kept moving around trying to see what I was doing). Right now, he's 6-years-old and is hovering right between 16.3 and 17hh. With the way he's growing, I may even get another inch out of him before he's done (he's a draft cross and they've been known to grow until they're 8 :shock: ).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The string test is pretty accurate. Measure from the cornet band to the soft spot in the middle of the knee. I've always wondered from what age is it accurate. I've never done it on a horse less than a year.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

It's only accurate after 6 months, but a year is probably even better. My gelding I string tested at 6 months and the reading was the same as it is now, at 1.5years. Dam is 15hh barely(probably 14.3hh freshly trimmed), sire is 15.3hh. He tests 16.1hh. Currently 14.1hh at 1.5 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

